# Honda GCV160- Backfire then no start



## adam wilson (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello all,

Have a Honda GCV 160 on a Husqvarna body. She was sputtering a bit when mowing, backfired (both for the first time ever) and died. Subsequent pulls produced a slight backfire each time with no starting. Thought it was bad gas so I drained the line, took the carb. apart and blew gas through it, made sure all the lines are clear, checked the air filter, and changed the spark plug. It pulls like it always has (not too easy, not too hard) and I did not hit anything with the blade. The engine is not even turning over- as if the there is no spark plug. Any suggestions are welcome and appreciated,

Adam


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you hit anything with the valve cover??

I have seen this more then once, unit is pushed close to a fence rail or some object that bends the valve cover in right over one or both of the valve rockers and then the engine will not start any longer. Take a look and see if there is any damage to the valve cover.


----------



## wheelerman (Jul 19, 2007)

could be a stuck intake valve also.


----------



## adam wilson (Jul 25, 2008)

*Half fixed*

Well the valve cover was bent in. It happened when I hit a wooden deck board. Hammered it back out and she started right up. Thanks a bunch for that one. I would have never figured that out. Now, however, she constantly purrs and then sounds like she's gonna stall. A constant "vroom" (almost stall), "vroom" (almost stall), "vroom" (almost stall). Any suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well that sound like you may have not gotten the carburetor back together correctly or a gasket is missing or not on right between the carburetor and cylinder / insulator. 

There is also an outside chance the governor may need to be readjusted.


----------



## adam wilson (Jul 25, 2008)

*Gaskets*

It looks like it is probably a gasket. When I took it apart two of the paper gaskets just fell apart. Not certain exactly how to place new ones. I guess I'll try and get a manual at the library and order new gaskets. Anyone have a digital copy?

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't have a manual, but maybe this will help you out some.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=63675&stc=1&d=1217367584
GCV_Carb.pdf


----------

